# Dedrics top down Minature maps



## Dedric001 (Aug 7, 2008)

These maps go great with top down campaigns, feel free to print them out and use however you wish.

I am also always on the lookout for more *non-copyrighted* images to make maps with, if you know of a nice spot to grab some please let me know.

My collection:
Catacombs 
Ambush Pass
Western Farmland
Mountain Pass
Crossroads


Also let's not forget about my Encounter Creator. This is an Open Office program that is basically a free ware version of MS Office.


All these maps and more are available on *The Tangled Web.*


----------

